
Modern Frontend Developer in 2018 - wyclif
https://medium.com/tech-tajawal/modern-frontend-developer-in-2018-4c2072fa2b9c
======
wolco
I've been able to find courses on everything touched on here. One area that I
haven't been able to find anything is how to design in 2018 for backend
developers. Not nessarily picking the right colors but how to take a photoshop
design and put it into a modern framework. Back in 2004 we sliced everything
into tables and made the width 100% and used the image as a repeating
background. We pick certain repeatable images and life was simple. How is this
done in 2018?

~~~
jfaat
I’ve had success using [https://zeplin.io/](https://zeplin.io/), which can
generate styles from a psd really well. I’ve had some issues with inferring
responsive behavior and other things that aren’t so clearly defined in Zeplin.
So there’s still some back and forth with design but it takes away a lot of
the ambiguity you would have from just looking at a psd.

------
salmonz
This is brilliant! Thanks for sharing this.

